# Kivic One Airplay - DLNA on RNS-E & RNS 510



## Van Deursen (May 22, 2011)

We used a iPad 2 - Asus Prime transformer for screen mirroring & DLNA streaming. Still this is a beta test.
First one is on a RNS 510 and second one on a RNS-E PU in an Audi A4 B7.

Resources;
http://www.vagforum.be/car-entertainment/1482-kivic-one.html


----------

